# Waldy bewirbt sich bei maxi... (verschobene beiträge aus SUCHE/BIETE)



## waldy (5 Januar 2010)

Hi maxi,
darf ich mich bei dir auch bewerben ?
gruß waldy


----------



## Homer79 (5 Januar 2010)

> Gutes Deutsch in Wort und Schrift



mh...wird wohl schwer werden


----------



## waldy (5 Januar 2010)

@Homer - wilst du nicht, das ich finde eine Gute Arbeitstelle?

gruß waldy


----------



## sps-concept (5 Januar 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> mh...wird wohl schwer werden



ob das maxi auffällt?


----------



## Homer79 (5 Januar 2010)

> @Homer - wilst du nicht, das ich finde eine Gute Arbeitstelle?



wegen mir schon  ...na mal sehen, vielleicht klappts ja  mit euch beiden


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> @Homer - wilst du nicht, das ich finde eine Gute Arbeitstelle?
> 
> gruß waldy


 
Ach Waldy,
für Steiff-Fördertechnik bzw. SConvey reicht es schon 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## waldy (5 Januar 2010)

Und was mir gefält hier schon sehr gut:


> - Spätere Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten zum Hardwareplaner, Programmierer oder Service/Vertrieb gegeben.


 - die Frage, "Spätere" - welche ist das Interwal in Zeitbemessung?
gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Und was mir gefält hier schon sehr gut:
> - die Frage, "Spätere" - welche ist das Interwal in Zeitbemessung?
> gruß


 
Waldy, so etwas wird dir niemand beim einstellungsgespräch beantworten.
Aber ich denke du wirst schon irgendwann der Chef von maxi


----------



## waldy (5 Januar 2010)

Hi Helmut,
habe lange dich nicht gesehen 

Wie geht s dir?



> Aber ich denke du wirst schon irgendwann der Chef von maxi


 -  hm, nach deine Logik, wenn bewerde ich mich bei dir - dann bald ich bin dein chef ?


gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Januar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi Helmut,
> habe lange dich nicht gesehen
> 
> Wie geht s dir?
> ...



frohes neues waldy, ich hab dich noch nie gesehen 

versuch dich doch mal zu bewerben, finde raus wo ich arbeite
und dann versuch mich zu überreden dich einzustellen.
Geh mal davon aus das ich beim Einstellungsgespräch dabei bin
.
Voraussetzung ist erstmal das du 86 Jahre im erfahrung im Maschinenbau
hast und nicht über 20 Jahre alt bist. Deine Weiterbildungsmaßnahme
bei der du zur Zeit bist nur mit 1 + Sternchen abgeschlossen hast.

Also schauen wir mal


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Waldy, so etwas wird dir niemand beim einstellungsgespräch beantworten.
> Aber ich denke du wirst schon irgendwann der Chef von maxi



Ja, dann schlage ich eine Umbenennung von "Suche & Biete" in "Träume & Phantasie" vor.


----------



## bike (5 Januar 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, dann schlage ich eine Umbenennung von "Suche & Biete" in "Träume & Phantasie" vor.



Also mir hat mal jemand gesagt:
Schimpfe und lästere nie über eine Firma, morgen kannst du dort beschäftigt sein.
So kann es doch auch bei Mitarbeitern sein.... und plötzlich ist er Scheffe 


bike


----------



## gravieren (5 Januar 2010)

HI

Ich kennen denn Spruch so:


Grüsse auch das grösste Arschloch in deiner Firma.

Den morgen könnte er dein Chef sein.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Januar 2010)

Hallo Maxi,

wie ist die Marktlage? Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, ob es Bewerber gibt, die den Anforderungen entsprechen. Und wieviele bewerben sich und entsprechen nicht den Anforderungen? Qualifizierte Leute tummeln sich ja hier genug.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (5 Januar 2010)

*Muss der Bewerber was können oder reichen Teilnahmezertifikate ???*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Energieanlagenelekroniker mit SPS S7 Grundkenntnissen



Welche Scheine und Teilnahmegefälligkeitszertifikate braucht denn der Bewerber ??? Waldy arbeitet ja schon am ersten Zertifikat, meinst Du er hat Chancen bei der Bewerbung  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (6 Januar 2010)

@Helmut


> Also schauen wir mal


 - Helmut, gibt mir deine Adresse, ich bewebe mich bei dir, machen wir Vorstellunggesprech, ich mache 2 Woche Praktikum bei dir kostenlos- ist das Ok für dich?

Und ganz Großere Vorteil - du kannst mich dann ednlich mal sehen 

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Januar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> @Helmut
> - Helmut, gibt mir deine Adresse, ich bewebe mich bei dir, machen wir Vorstellunggesprech, ich mache 2 Woche Praktikum bei dir kostenlos- ist das Ok für dich?
> 
> Und ganz Großere Vorteil - du kannst mich dann ednlich mal sehen
> ...


 
mach erst mal dein Praktikum bei Markus unseren Admin, wenn der zur
mir sagt du bist gut überlege ich mir das mal


----------



## waldy (6 Januar 2010)

@Helmut - ich vemute, das bei Markus habe ich überhaupt keine chanse .

Deswegen entscheiden du muss schon selber .

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Januar 2010)

neh jetzt mal ernsthaft waldy,
wir bilden selber aus, wir haben in unsere Fa. jedes Jahr 2-3 Auszubildende
die ihren abschluß machen. Die müssen wir erst mal in unseren Betrieb
unterbringen und das ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht so leicht.

Ich wünsche dir aber viel Glück das es mit einer Stelle in deinem
gewünschten Beruf bald klappt.

viel erfolg
helmut


----------



## waldy (6 Januar 2010)

> wir bilden selber aus, wir haben in unsere Fa. jedes Jahr 2-3 Auszubildende


- ja, dann ich denke, das die Leute dann sind guter Programmierer, welche bekommen seiner Ausbildung mit Abschluss.

Du kannst schon was gutes bei bringen.


gruß waldy


----------



## maxi (7 Januar 2010)

Sagt mal,

geht es euch noch gut? Was wird das hier.

Bitte, falls es möglich ist, die Komentare entfernen und den Beitrag für weitere sperren.

Danke und Grüße


----------

